# Looking for work in Grand Rapids.MI area.



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Iam looking for a few res. or biz. to plow with my truck or yours.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

try giving DJ's Lawn Service a call im doing some sub work for them they are always looking for some help they are in grand rapids to.

616-698-2700 his names DJ
tell him that josh from JTS Landscaping Lawn Service sent you.


----------

